# Issues with Busybox + su permissions



## cb894121 (Sep 12, 2011)

hello all...I seem to have a variety of issues, so to those reading, I apologize in advance

currently I am running the EP1W debloated w/ TW4 and imo's newest 2.0.7 kernel and it is superfast...however, with everything mobile, I want this thing faster...so I'm attempting the V6 Supercharger and loopy smoothness scripts, however, I'm having issues with busybox

the v6 guide suggests installing busybox 1.18.2 or lower, however upon trying to even install busybox, it is telling me that it isn't getting SU... I also read somewhere about changing the busybox file name under the /system folder...which requires the /system folder to be mounted in read/write....

finally assuming that I've found the answers to my problems, upon trying to grant SU before mounting the /system folder (in terminal), it responds not recognizing "su"....(the terminal doesn't come up under the superuser app, if that's what it requires)...

so now I'm kinda stuck...any ideas why I'm having so many issues with superuser? I assume it's just a temperamental app..


----------



## cb894121 (Sep 12, 2011)

bumpity bump


----------



## dubblin6 (Sep 10, 2011)

The How to V6 Supercharger thread here should have most of the answers you need.

I am no expert, but since I was having some of the problems you are, I'll attempt to help out. I am not really sure about not being able to get super user permisions in Script Manager. It should just ask you like any other program the first time you open it up. Make sure you go into More/Advanced Settings/Config and check browse as root.

To get Read-Write Permissions in Script Manager click the menu, More/Advanced Options, then click mount system as rw. You can also use Root Exlporer to mount system as RW and adjust the permissions for the individual files such as 98tweaks and 99supercharger. I used both of these methods and was then able to make the necessary adjustments and to get the settings for V6 to "stick". Good luck.


----------

